# Sortieren in MySQL / Zahlen und Buchstaben



## poolpage (9. Mai 2008)

Hallo

Ich habe ein kleines Tool programmiert, das bei unseren TV-Dreharbeiten ein bisschen Arbeit abnimmt. ;-)

Jetzt stehe ich vor einem kleinen Problem:
- In einer MySQL-Tabelle sind ein paar hundert Szenen gespeichert
- Die werden anhand einer eindeutigen Szenennummer (ergo: INTEGER) identifiziert und sortiert
- Jetzt kommen Autoren, basteln rum, und es kommen Szenenbezeichnungen raus wie

608A
924A

- Das funktioniert mit INTEGER ja überhaupt nicht...
- Mit VARCHAR gibts folgendes Problem:

100
1000
608A
624A

- Das "A"-Problem ist gelöst, aber es sortiert nicht mehr "richtig" aufsteigend, bzw. sollte ja eigentlich zuerst die Zahlen und erst dann nach Buchstaben sortieren

Hat wer eine gute Idee?

Danke und lg


----------



## ShadowMan (9. Mai 2008)

Wie schauen die Schlüssel denn aus? Immer sowas wie "Zahl" + "Buchstabe"? Vielleicht würde dann ein zusammengesetzer Schlüssel Sinn machen, so dass du nach dem Integer sortieren kannst, dennoch aber den Buchstabe als Zusatz hast.

Lg,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Loomis (9. Mai 2008)

Würde auch den Buchstaben extra speichern.


----------

